# Hobie Outback or Revolution vs. Wilderness Tarpon or Ride for OBX soundside fishing?



## JamesRiverVa

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum but have read on and off for a number of years. I own an old (late 90's) SoT touring kayak that I outfitted for fishing a while ago but within the next y ear or so expect I'll be ready to buy a newer boat that's made specifically with fishing in mind. I do most of my kayak fishing in the Pamlico Sound behind Ocracoke Island (which is similar to the water behind Hatteras or much of the rest of the OBX from what I understand), or the soundside of the inlets on either side of Ocracoke (Teach's Hole in Ocracoke Inlet or Hatteras Inlet behind the ferry docks on Ocracoke's north end).

I'm intrigued by the Mirage Drive system of the Hobie kayaks. Often when I'm in the Sound, I feel like I spend more time fighting the wind than I do fishing. And sometimes depending on where I launch I have to paddle a pretty good ways to find water with enough depth/structure to fish. In both cases the peddle-ability of the Hobies sounds like a huge advantage, either to cover lots of water or to allow hands-free propulsion in wind or current while handling a rod or fighting a fish. But I wonder about the fact that so much of the soundside water is really shallow. Will the peddle drive be a huge disadvantage or does the fold-up ability of the drive fins make that a non-issue? Will I spend so much time worrying about the MD system dragging bottom or getting damaged that it won't be worth its other advantages?

Has anyone used the Hobie MD kayaks for shallow water sound fishing and how do you like them? Any recommendations of the Hobie Outback or Revolution 13 vs. the Wilderness Systems Tarpon or Ride for fishing this area? Those are the 4 models I'm trying to choose from.


----------



## Too Busy

I'll preface my comments by admitting that I'm a Wilderness Systems Pro Staff member.

My favorite yak for covering distance is the Tarpon 160. I spend about 95% of my fishing time in the T160. I also guide inshore trips in Charleston SC. A lot of fishing in shallow sounds and tidal rivers. I put clients on one of two boats: the Tarpon 160 or the Ride 135.
Think of these two as a sports car and a pickup truck. The Tarpon is sleek and fast, the Ride can haul more cargo than you would really want to carry. The ride is stable and the 2012 version was a complete redesign with stand up fishing in mind.

So, I decide where we'll be fishing, watch the weather to see if sight fishing is one the menu and decide which yak to put my clients in for the fishing trip.

There are some Hobie Pro Staffers on this forum, so they can give you the merits of the Mirage drive.

Tight lines,
Tommy


----------



## JamesRiverVa

Thanks so much for the input Tommy. What about the stability of the Tarpon 160? I am not necessarily looking to do much if any stand-up fishing but I do want a stable fishing platform that I don't have to worry too much about flipping if I want to turn around and get something out of the milk crate behind me, swing my legs over the side, get in choppy water if I'm fishing in the inlets between Ocracoke and neighboring Hatteras or Portsmouth island, etc. I almost feel like I need two boats because of the differences between fishing skinny water in the sound vs. deeper water in the inlet or channels vs. possibly wanting to maneuver quickly if I get into some chop - but am looking for a good all-around yak that can handle all of the above. I had ruled out the T160 because of its length and narrower hull, thinking that might make it less maneuverable and less stable. Obviously those things aren't a problem for you if you spend that much of your time fishing from one. Thoughts?

Anyone else with experience in the Wilderness boats or Hobie peddle drive boats, or who has been in both and can compare the two for these types of fishing - input would be welcome.


----------



## Ben K.

I got my Tarpon 140 in 2005 (i think) and have loved it for its speed and stability. It's been great but I've fished with a buddy who has an outback. It has been frustrating to watch him in current or wind because he could spend much more time fishing. April 2011 I pulled the trigger on a Revo and havent looked back! This thing hauls a$$! I put the turbo fins on it (which I would recommend) and they only require about 2 feet of water. If Im in the skinnys I remove the drive or just keep the fins up and paddle.
I chose the Revo over the outback because my buddy did break his drive once and didn't seem to have fun paddling it. The Revolution is easier than the Outback to paddle but it doesn't track well unless you use the rudder as a skeg. If you choose a hobie I think you would be pleased but keep in mind, there are more things to break on a hobie... so bring spare parts. This is just my opinion since I haven't tried many other boats but from what I've learned I'd buy another Revo if I had to do it again. Hope this helps.
Ben


----------



## bbcroaker

I like the Ocean Kayak Tridents for their stability and ease of paddling even in bigger waters. . I had a Trident 15 until last last year sold it and got an Outback sure do miss my Trident. Thinking of soon getting a Trident 13. The 15 was really stable and good paddling I would recommend it. I just had difficulty transporting it. I used to say it was the dream yak on the water but on land for me like a fish out of water. Maybe some one that has one could chime in on this. If you get an opportunity to try one out I think you would like it. 
Yes the Outback is made for deep water and a pain in the skinny waters that is why I want a Trident 13 .Heard it was pretty stable also I definitely will try one at a demo.
My opinion!!


----------



## Too Busy

Sorry for not checking in for the past couple of days. The Tarpon is super stable, just remember that where your head goes, your body follows. Get your head way out over the side and you're going for a swim.

I sit side saddle a lot when I'm fishing. The seat is all day comfortable, and it's fast. I fish with a buddy who's on the Hobie team, I bothers me when I'm paddling against tide and he's fishing.


----------



## redfish71

Not trying to give you to many choices, but have you looked at Malibu kayaks, I paddle the stealth 14 and I don't think you will find a more stable kayak,at 33" wide it is one of the wider kayaks on the market. I can sit side saddle and have no problem of flipping.( i am 6' 3" and 275#) The stealth is made to stand up in, comes with plenty of storage and has a built in livewell and has a weight cap. of 550#. This boat tracks great and can handle rough water. Just to let you know i am on the Malibu Pro Staff, but I made this choice after trying many different kayaks, Wilderness and Hobbie make great kayaks But for fishing and stability I think Malibu is tops check out this video done at one of our demo days. http://m.youtube.com/results?q=malibu kayak bass pro#/watch?v=lH05RUZ3_14


----------



## JamesRiverVa

Thanks for the input! How is the Malibu Stealth 14 as far as speed for distance paddling, and how does it track? I'm in a bit of a quandary b/c I'm looking for one yak to cover a couple of fairly different applications. Shallow water sound fishing behind the Outer Banks including paddles through some very skinny water, but also want to take it in the inlets between Ocracoke/Hatteras and Ocracoke/Portsmouth, including some deeper and at times choppy water, sometimes paddling against tide/current/wind for a good ways. I definitely want a stable fishing platform but both applications will sometimes involve long paddles where a relatively fast yak that tracks well is important to me. How would the Stealth 14 compare to the WS Tarpon 160 in those areas, for example?


redfish71 said:


> Not trying to give you to many choices, but have you looked at Malibu kayaks, I paddle the stealth 14 and I don't think you will find a more stable kayak,at 33" wide it is one of the wider kayaks on the market. I can sit side saddle and have no problem of flipping.( i am 6' 3" and 275#) The stealth is made to stand up in, comes with plenty of storage and has a built in livewell and has a weight cap. of 550#. This boat tracks great and can handle rough water. Just to let you know i am on the Malibu Pro Staff, but I made this choice after trying many different kayaks, Wilderness and Hobbie make great kayaks But for fishing and stability I think Malibu is tops check out this video done at one of our demo days. http://m.youtube.com/results?q=malibu kayak bass pro#/watch?v=lH05RUZ3_14


----------



## Southerly

if there's any way you can try a hobie before you buy, you really should. 

in still water situations, i could _imagine _going back to using a paddle while fishing, but would not really want to. in any situations of wind or current, i feel like i get a lot more time being able to actively fish with pedal drive. 

i have the outback and am happy with it. not sure what the required mirage depth is, but the paddle is always there if you need it. actually, there are two depths to consider - one is for pedaling, but you can also spread pedals and the fins tuck up fairly close to hull. you can actually short-stroke pedal like this. i tend to only use my paddle at the launch (then set the mirage in place when i get away from shore), or to get off a shallow spot, but i don't typically fish _that _shallow that mirage depth is interfering.


----------



## JamesRiverVa

I have a friend on the OBX who has offered to let me try his Hobie next time I'm out there so I'll probably get to test it out as you suggest. I don't actually "fish" in super shallow water, but the problem is that behind Ocracoke (like behind Hatteras) you often have to paddle quite a ways offshore into the Pamlico Sound to find water to fish, and much of that paddle is through really skinny water. 2 feet is deep, and 6 inches or less is common. For a long ways. And then when you do find a slough or channel or hole to fish, you still aren't far from being in similarly skinny water. Even without a peddle drive, in my current old-school yak that I have outfitted for fishing I often have the hull scraping or almost scraping the bottom as I try to get from point A to point B - and again, not just in one tight spot for a short distance but often for a ways.



Southerly said:


> if there's any way you can try a hobie before you buy, you really should.
> 
> in still water situations, i could _imagine _going back to using a paddle while fishing, but would not really want to. in any situations of wind or current, i feel like i get a lot more time being able to actively fish with pedal drive.
> 
> i have the outback and am happy with it. not sure what the required mirage depth is, but the paddle is always there if you need it. actually, there are two depths to consider - one is for pedaling, but you can also spread pedals and the fins tuck up fairly close to hull. you can actually short-stroke pedal like this. i tend to only use my paddle at the launch (then set the mirage in place when i get away from shore), or to get off a shallow spot, but i don't typically fish _that _shallow that mirage depth is interfering.


----------



## redfish71

The stealth tracks great, it is not the fastest kayak on the market, but it is built for fishing not for speed. I just got back from mosquito lagoon in Fla. and the gps said we covered about 6.5 miles and it was no problem, also the wind were 20-30 knots so the water had some good chop. I have been in 1 to 2 footers and have not had any problems. I don't know if you watched the video but you won't have any problem with stability.


----------



## smlobx

I too fish on the sound side of OBX out of Hatteras.

I originally thought I wanted to get a T140 but after trying out the T120 (which is wider, i.e. more stable) I bought it and have been very happy with it. It is also lighter...

I too thought about the Hobie and its Mirage drive but there are several places on the back side of the islands that are just too shallow and then what do you do?? If the water was at least 2 feet deep I would consider it but that is just not the case where I am.

On of the best yak guides in Hatteras, JAM, has one also. He runs out of Teaches Marina. I hope he will chime in here and share his opinion. He might be willing to let you try it in the sound??


----------



## Southerly

JamesRiverVa said:


> I have a friend on the OBX who has offered to let me try his Hobie next time I'm out there so I'll probably get to test it out as you suggest. I don't actually "fish" in super shallow water, but the problem is that behind Ocracoke (like behind Hatteras) you often have to paddle quite a ways offshore into the Pamlico Sound to find water to fish, and much of that paddle is through really skinny water. 2 feet is deep, and 6 inches or less is common. For a long ways. And then when you do find a slough or channel or hole to fish, you still aren't far from being in similarly skinny water. Even without a peddle drive, in my current old-school yak that I have outfitted for fishing I often have the hull scraping or almost scraping the bottom as I try to get from point A to point B - and again, not just in one tight spot for a short distance but often for a ways.


i did a lot windsurfing back there. places from jockey's ridge, down to ocracoke. several times, i found shallow water, the hard way. i definitely agree - there is a lot of shallow water and sometimes in surprising places. the hobies are kind of pricey if you're not using the mirage drive anyway. but like i say, you can always paddle the shallow parts. hobie has a nice arrangement where the paddle is stowed but at the ready 100%.

the outback is a wide kayak. wide enough that stand up paddle is not unreasonable. i've only paddled it short distances and _that's _ok, but if you're going to paddle large distances each way before putting in the mirage unit, you might also consider the revolution which is a little bit narrower. i haven't really made much effort in this direction, but a longer paddle probly helps with paddling wider yaks.


----------



## bbcroaker

JamesRiverVa,
The big Appomattox River Company demo is on Sat. the 9th in Farmville Va. inf on www.paddleva.com .
Just go there and register and they'll give you a PFD to use an you can paddle numerous brands of kayaks. Might even get a good deal on a demo kayak. Check it out.
I'll be there looking at the O.K. Tridents


----------



## JamesRiverVa

Just to update this old thread - I was on Ocracoke last week and picked up a used Tarpon 140 from Ride the Wind surf and kayak shop. It's a 2011 model, used for one rental season. I got it for about 50% of msrp so am pretty happy with it. A little corrosion on the metal parts of the slide track system and the seat adjustment mechanism that liquid wrench or some such thing will hopefully fix. It's not an angler model so I'll get to spend the winter figuring out how I want to rig it. Thanks all for the input - didn't go down to the OBX planning to buy a kayak and if I was buying new I'm not sure the T140 is what I'd have ended up with, but this deal seemed just too good to pass up price-wise.


----------



## fishinfanatic

JamesRiverVa said:


> Just to update this old thread - I was on Ocracoke last week and picked up a used Tarpon 140 from Ride the Wind surf and kayak shop. It's a 2011 model, used for one rental season. I got it for about 50% of msrp so am pretty happy with it. A little corrosion on the metal parts of the slide track system and the seat adjustment mechanism that liquid wrench or some such thing will hopefully fix. It's not an angler model so I'll get to spend the winter figuring out how I want to rig it. Thanks all for the input - didn't go down to the OBX planning to buy a kayak and if I was buying new I'm not sure the T140 is what I'd have ended up with, but this deal seemed just too good to pass up price-wise.


Good choice, I used a T120 a lot last year and it is a great yak, I'm sure 140 will be even better. I personally wouldn't use one of the Hobie's with the fin drive because of how quickly the water gets shallow in the sound. You can be in a few feet of water and then be in a few inches, if the water isn't clear or your not looking at the bottom your fins are going to hit the sand and get damaged. Sometimes you have to drag your yak too and the fins would have to be taken out so you aren't dragging them. I really like the Outback but don't want to get it for my next yak because of the fins. If it came without them for a lot cheaper I would like to get it, but it doesn't so I'm probably going to get a Stealth.


----------



## JAM

Tommy is Right, but the 160 is terrible in surf, not launches but, re-entry.. The 120 is Stable (wider then the 160 and 140) and plenty fast for the Back Side of Hatteras. But it will also handle waves (Big Ones) and re-entry from the surf. Unless you are over 225 pounds it is perfect. I have paddled Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120's for going on 10 years now, I like the boat so much when getting a new one, I got a T-120.. I love the Boat and the Company. 
The Mirage drives can not go where I go, clog with eel grass, and are generaly better for lakes open rivers and the Gulf of Mexico. If weight is an issue then check out the Ride 115, super stable, and fast enough.. Hope this helps.. 

JAM


----------



## Wilber

Too Busy's right about the new 135 hull redo, friggin night and day. Same stability and way easier to paddle. That being said, I'll keep my old school Prowler 13, just don't need anything more or less, she's got scrapes and holes in all the right places.


----------



## charlieru

I just recently got a Ride 135 and love it. Is nice and stable and tracks very nice on calmed waters. I haven't had the chance to take it out on the open H2O so time will tell. I will tell you that the Ride is not the fastest kayak out there and you will have to paddle a little harder than those guys who own fastest kayaks like the trident or tarpon. I can tell you though that I have my eyes set on a Malibu Stealth as a second kayak. I guess it all depends on what is important to you and the type of fishing you want to do. My biggest issue has been figuring out how to transport it.


----------



## wannabeangler

It really depends on "what" kind of fishing you'll be doing. I have an '09 Ride and can keep up with a bud of mine in his Pro Angler. Hands free for fishing is great! You may want to look at the Native lines also. I recently have noticed their peddle drive to be more pleasing to my eye........mostly due to the reverse drive they are equipped with.


----------

